# Why not a van?



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Drove a van for another company so many years ago... Never want to drive a van again. 

Have a 5x8 trailer, mostly drawers inside with just a few shelves for tools that still remain in their original cases. 25 gal compressor bolted in the corner of it with electric and air hookups on the outside.

I do mainly remodel work so the trailer gets dropped off in homeowners driveway on day 1. It's small enough so it doesnt really get in homeowners way, and unmarked so thieves arent immediately aware whats inside. 

Commercial vehicles are not allowed on many of the highways here on Long Island so I keep passenger plates on my F-150. I may have to take surface streets or the long way to drop off the trailer on day 1, but then ride the parkways to and from work every day after.

I have a 3 piece folding tonneau cover on the bed with quick release latches. Stays perfectly dry inside, yet folds back quick to carry large items... Just pull 2 pins.... I leave tools back there all the time and no one ever tries to open it up to see whats inside.


----------



## #1 Handyman (Aug 2, 2009)

For me, I would not trade my 4x4 ranger for anything else.
I use to own a awning company.

Now I am semi-retired working three to six hours a days four or five days a week.
Why i prefer a small pickup.
-ease of getting around and parking from one small job to the next
-ability to carry ladders on ladder rack without needing a ladder to
reach the ladders
-with a bed tool box and double swing doors for easy access for behind
the seat storage I have ample room to store a full compliment of tools
-The ability to haul a flat bed trailer witch is not always on paved
surfaces
-having to pick up 4x8 sheets, doors or lumber is not a problem.


----------



## Mark Arnold (Jan 10, 2014)

I have driven a pickup, then got a camper top. Then got a small van and then got a large one. Now I have a trailer and think it is the best option. As mentioned previously when your vehicle goes down you are not without a way to carry on business.

I use a 6X10. It has barn doors back and a side door. I found I could put more in it by partitioning the front from the back. It gave me about 12 more feet of wall space. I am in the process of partitioning the front again and putting another door on the other side. I find stepping into the trailer to get tools is a waste of space. I have a friend with a larger trailer that cant put any more tools in his than I can in mine.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

mike d. said:


> A van is the way to go. I dont know why they dont have all wheel drive. Besides, if you get kicked out of the house, you can always sleep in your van,,,lol


I don't know where you heard that !!! My van is Awd, if I wanted to spend 8 grand more I could of got a quigley conversion true 4x4 but I felt gas would plummet and I'm not into serious off road with my vehicles I have toys for that .

I live in the snowbelt and I go into yards,

But if I had money laying around I now can get a lift kit enabling me to run 35" tires. Oh boy how bad ass would that be!! Too bad I'm too old for that **** anymore!!

I took my kids too a local mudbog, the road was grass in the morning, it rained all day to make this mess!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiMBY2xC-U4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

When we started out we used personal trucks. Then we added a company van. Then we added another van. I can't imagine going back to a truck as my sole work vehicle.

We have an E-350 and a 18' trailer. Trailer stays at the job. It has our brake, ladders, compressor, etc. Our van is organized for everything else. We did sell the first van and now have a regular bed truck and our e-350. The truck is used for towing and exterior work. Not a fan of throwing muddy shovels and trash in the van. 





















We still have plenty of room for materials, and they are always dry.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Mark Arnold said:


> I have driven a pickup, then got a camper top. Then got a small van and then got a large one. Now I have a trailer and think it is the best option. As mentioned previously when your vehicle goes down you are not without a way to carry on business. I use a 6X10. It has barn doors back and a side door. I found I could put more in it by partitioning the front from the back. It gave me about 12 more feet of wall space. I am in the process of partitioning the front again and putting another door on the other side. I find stepping into the trailer to get tools is a waste of space. I have a friend with a larger trailer that cant put any more tools in his than I can in mine.


Post that setup in the trailer thread. I would love to see other 6x10 setups.


----------

